# First Wheat Recipe



## JFF (11/2/05)

Hi All,

Well, I got the WLP300 yeast starter happening and am looking forward to putting my first wheat down tomorrow. I decided on the following basic recipe.

Any advice welcome as I really am flying a little blind here.

I'm only doing a half mash ... boiler restrictions and all.....

Wheat Malt 1kg
Pils 1 Kg
CaraPils 0.1 Kg
Torrefied Wheat 0.1Kg
Munich 0.15 Kg
SG 1.045 @65% efficiency

Mittlefruh Hops [email protected] for 13.5 IBU

Anyway, if theres any experienced wheat brewers out there, I'd love to hear your thoughts

Cheers
JFF


----------



## sluggerdog (11/2/05)

<THREAD HYJACK>
I have never tried a wheat beer and am interested. Does anyone know of a good commercial wheat beer I should try to get the idea?
Cheers
</END THREAD HYJACK>



*Sorry JFF *


----------



## morry (11/2/05)

My favourite wheat slugger is Weihenstephaner Hefe. Any of Paulaner, Franzikaner, Schneider arent too bad as well. Even the Australian Redback isnt too bad and its easy to find.


----------



## JLB (12/2/05)

i would probably cut out the torrefied wheat as its not really used or any adjunct for that matter in german brews.
just my 2c


----------



## sluggerdog (12/2/05)

morry said:


> My favourite wheat slugger is Weihenstephaner Hefe. Any of Paulaner, Franzikaner, Schneider arent too bad as well. Even the Australian Redback isnt too bad and its easy to find.


 Thanks Morry, Will print the list off next time I go to the bottle-o.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (12/2/05)

thanks Slugger/Morry,

Was just about to ask the same question - my drinking mate is allergic to wheat, so have never brewed one...


----------



## normell (12/2/05)

Ross said:


> thanks Slugger/Morry,
> 
> Was just about to ask the same question - my drinking mate is allergic to wheat, so have never brewed one...


 Hey Ross, Iv'e just discovered that I must be allergic to beer
'cause when I drink beer my belly seems to swell up.

:lol: :blink: :lol:


----------



## Sean (12/2/05)

sluggerdog said:


> <THREAD HYJACK>
> I have never tried a wheat beer and am interested. Does anyone know of a good commercial wheat beer I should try to get the idea?
> Cheers
> </END THREAD HYJACK>
> ...


 There are three broad categories of wheat beer, with quite different tastes: German Weissbiers, Low Countries (mostly Belgian) Wits, and Berliner Weisse.

Any of the above mentioned German wheat beers are pretty good (at least in Hefewiessen mode), especially Schneider. Schofferhofer Hefeweizen is also pretty good, and rather more affordable.

Hoogaarden seems to be the only low-countries wit widely available, and its a pretty good benchmark. If you have access to a speciallity shop you should also try Witte Raaf and Korenwolf.

I don't know any Berliner Weisse available here, but its somewhat of a specialist taste (I can't stand it) being low in alcholol and very sour.


----------



## phantom (12/2/05)

Just take note when you buy a hefe that it is a hefe proper.Some brands sell a crystal(filtered) version which sits alongside its cousin.All the hefes are nice try em all if you can,I,m working my way through a selection from an eastern suburbs bottlo 2 at a time($10).

Yummy yummy bubblegummy. :lol:


----------

